# Difference in Model Code T30, NT30 and PNT30 ?



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

While looking for info on line about X-Trails I found different designation by users for the X-trail (T30, NT30 and PNT30)...
Has anyone else noticed this and does anyone know why the different designation is given?


By the way, a while back, I found this interesting chart for different Nissan models with codes and launch dates on Nissan-Global site... I thought some might find it interesting:

http://www.nissan-global.com/EN/DOCUMENT/PDF/FF/2004/NissanFF_E_24-27.pdf


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

T30 = QR25DE Engine X-Trail
NT30 = QR20DE Engine X-Trail
PNT30 = SR20VET Nissan X-Trail GT


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hey Jalal,
Well that makes sense... why didn't I think of that 


Thanks my friend,


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> T30 = QR25DE Engine X-Trail
> NT30 = QR20DE Engine X-Trail
> PNT30 = SR20VET Nissan X-Trail GT


What about the 2.2 dCi?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sulphur man said:


> What about the 2.2 dCi?


It's classed as T30 as well.

All of the export xtrails outside of Japan are classed as T30. The other designations are specific to the xtrails in Japan.


----------



## beed_77 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hey X-Trail Fanatics, been looking for the repair manual for a PNT30, anyone got any infor to share? you can see my "beast" whenever just let me know, by the way i am from Trinidad and i got mine imported from Japan


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

beed_77 said:


> Hey X-Trail Fanatics, been looking for the repair manual for a PNT30, anyone got any infor to share? you can see my "beast" whenever just let me know, by the way i am from Trinidad and i got mine imported from Japan


The only repair manual I came across for the PNT30 was in Japanese, so I don't think it'll be any good for you.


----------



## phillips32 (25 d ago)

aussietrail said:


> T30 = QR25DE Engine X-Trail NT30 = QR20DE Engine X-Trail PNT30 = SR20VET Nissan X-Trail GT


 Which one is the best?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Best in what way? The SR20 turbo is a "reliable beast" that's very popular with the build crowd because it will tolerate very high boost and there are _lots_ of build parts for them in the aftermarket. There were also _lots_ of them made (Nissan used the SR20DET in various forms for about 13 years). On the other hand, the QR20 and QR25 are great, simple "beater" engines with good power for their displacement and bottom ends so strong that they routinely survive hydrolocking and other catastrophes. You'd be hard pressed to find a better "work" engine. So your question is sort of a "different strokes" thing, what would you want to use it for?


----------



## phillips32 (25 d ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Best in what way? The SR20 turbo is a "reliable beast" that's very popular with the build crowd because it will tolerate very high boost and there are _lots_ of build parts for them in the aftermarket. There were also _lots_ of them made (Nissan used the SR20DET in various forms for about 13 years). On the other hand, the QR20 and QR25 are great, simple "beater" engines with good power for their displacement and bottom ends so strong that they routinely survive hydrolocking and other catastrophes. You'd be hard pressed to find a better "work" engine. So your question is sort of a "different strokes" thing, what would you want to use it for?


 It’s for everyday use I have the gt model atm with the SR20vet trying to source a cam sensor atm or was thinking of converting it to the qr20 engine for easier part finding is the line up the same or would they have to weld brackets to fit the qr20?


----------

